# Who really carries expensive EDCS?



## camaro09 (Dec 22, 2008)

Im curious who really CARRIES there expensive every day carry lights? Im talkin like the Twisties and the Aeons and the Clickys and the McGizmos and such. I know there are alot of them out there and Im curious how many are shelf queens and how many are used the way they were built. Rough and tough and the ability to take abuse and every day carry. You can add pictures of your light if has some use on it if you like.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 22, 2008)

I frequently holster an M6...
:nana:


----------



## youreacrab (Dec 22, 2008)

clicky here. not that expensive tho, relatively. and not shelf-queen material: its made to be used.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 22, 2008)

I have some nice lights and, I carry the most expensive of them. I USE my lights though as I have always stated, I don't Abuse them. They all look like new.


Karl


----------



## Southernlight (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess you'd have to define expensive, everyone would have their own point. I would consider even a Fenix LD10 or a Nitecore EX-10 as "expensive" as there are a lot of cheaper lights. That said I carry both of these alternatively. They are tools to me, but in a collectible way. I'd carry an Aeon if I ever get around to buying one!

Tim


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 22, 2008)

SF TITAN here on the keychain since it came out.

McGizmo LunaSol20 or SF U2 or McGizmo RedEye (one-off) as to-go lights.

bernie


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't see any problem with carring many of these. I have my Twisty on me right now, and a BitZ. I don't have my Aeon, but that one I would be least worried about if I put it on my keychain. I mean if I lose my keys I'm going to be more upset and disruppted about the keys than a flashlight. I do worry a little about caring the Aeon if it is not attached, because it is so small. I would just be upset at myself if I lost it, due to carelessness.

I love the BitZ and it is not easily replaced... but that's life... I don't keep my expensive watches in the drawer, they are on the wrist and my main one costs a lot more than a handful of great lights. 

Shelf queens are nice, but I'd rather enjoy them while I can.

So if it's on the keychain securely I don't see a problem. If it's a real nice light you just have to hope if anyone was to find it they would love it or find someone who does. 

Having a twisty as a shelf queen is kind of perverse. It would be better to play baseball with it for a day than sit it on the shelf for years.

*IMHO*


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 22, 2008)

When I'm at work I EDC a Surefire L4 in a holster. And I also carry an Inova X5, Arc AAA, and a Photon 2. I guess "expensive" is a relative term. Pretty much everyone I show my EDC's to think all of them are expensive, except for maybe the Photon 2.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 22, 2008)

I carry my Twisty every day. I have often told my co workers about it's durability but to really no avail. Two days ago, after having one of them really question what I showed him on the RA website (the picture of the Twisty all banged up), he still said that he didn't buy into the fact that someone could spend $150 on a "simple flashlight" and not worry about it being all scratched up. 

So I turned the light on to the medium setting and told him to take it outside and throw it as high as he possibly could and to "let the chips fall where they may." After he asked if I was serious, he went outside and _really did_ throw it as high as I think he could. **Now I gotta admit that I was a little nervous about the possible outcome, but somehow trusted everything that I had read about this light before I bought it.**

Needless to say, the light came down, smacked the parking lot and was still shining like it was before the light took its trip. Without letting out a verbal or visible sigh of relief, I simply said....Told Ya. 

No shelf queens for me. Ever. 

Btw, very little damage to the light. A slight dent in the bezel and two places on the tail end where the ano came off. Tomorrow morning, as it has every morning since I got bought the light, it will go into my right front pocket and hopefully never have to be used in a life or death situation. But if it does, I would trust that light fully and completely. Period.:twothumbs


----------



## Fallingwater (Dec 22, 2008)

My NDI is both the most expensive and the most used light I own. I can't afford, and wouldn't buy even if I could, ridiculously expensive lights such as Titans and such, but I agree on the "no shelf queens" philosophy.


----------



## camaro09 (Dec 22, 2008)

WOW wacbzz that is truely a cool story. Ill admit that i would be nervous if someone took me up on that offer with my twisty. I think henry should have a true story section on his website like surefire does. That would be a winner in my book. lol :twothumbs


----------



## Reima (Dec 22, 2008)

My HDS U60 was my EDC until I got a RaLight Clicky (my current EDC).
RC


----------



## camaro09 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow this is really cool. I am suprised at how many people actually carry there lights. I personally carry every light i own... I think partly because I realized Im a user and not so much of a collector. Thats not to say there is anything wrong with collecting. This is just what im trying to figure out. I can appreciate ppl just collecting Twistys or Aeons or any number of Surefires etc.. Expensive, true is in the eye of the beholder but what i was gettin at was more than say $50 or so like a Fenix or the likes.


----------



## DucS2R (Dec 22, 2008)

I carry my Aeon on my keychain. Love it and would not have bought it if I could not use it. Stands up nice to wear, and allows me to one-up my non-flashacholic friends who are trying to show off their latest pocket light!

T.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 22, 2008)

I think yes it is important to make the distinction between collectors, and users or enthusiasts. 

In the case of the collector they are basically all Shelf-Queens, and that's fine because they are collecting them. There are people that collect every possible thing I think, and that's a different motivation.


----------



## carrot (Dec 22, 2008)

I carry mine. The best way to enjoy what you own is to use it, IMHO, so my most expensive lights are what I carry most, in fact I'm never without at least one of 'em. I am not afraid to drop, use, or otherwise dirty them up. 

They are, of course, so expensive because they are designed and engineered to be the amongst the most reliable, durable lights on the market, and to not carry them would be a real shame.

(Click to enlarge)




Also, I've never found a system that worked better for me than one of Don's PD lights. The head twisty and momentary switch is perfect.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 22, 2008)

Been carrying my SS DragonHeart every day in a Holester.

Bill


----------



## MWClint (Dec 22, 2008)

I edc a spy 007 for work.

it already has scratches. 

i'm using a modified cloth cellphone case, that also holds an L0-Ti as backup to the spy.


----------



## clintb (Dec 22, 2008)

Most days since purchasing my Ti Draco, I've EDC'd it. It's not banging around with keys, but I do have full confidence that the AlTiN coating would keep it looking like new; I just don't want anything additional on my keychain. Now, I'm rotating my Olight Titanium Infinitium into rotation. No worries about it being a shelf queeen.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 22, 2008)

The earlier post about what makes a light expensive in different peoples minds is something all of us have probably thought about a lot over time as we've seen our own perceptions change.

When I bought my first Browning AAA for $30 I really had to wrestle with whether or not to spend that kind of money; a question which vanished with the darkness as I finally found the first light I ever felt happy with.

Now as you folks here at CPF have willfully passed your affliction on to me I now find myself not really thinking of my D10, NDI or 120P as particularly expensive lights but definitely as every day work tools.

Not sure yet how I'll feel when I get my Draco and Titan, but I'm sure at very least that the Draco will live in my pocket!


----------



## greenLED (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been EDC'ing a PD-S for almost 2 years (or so), plus I carry a custom CR2 light made by Larry (only 2 made) now and then as pocket backup.

Oh, and the other day I took my diamond-coated Drake to a very special dinner.

All three are, literally, priceless lights.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 22, 2008)

It depends. Today, I carried over $3k worth of EDC gear -- none of it visible. Sometimes less, sometimes more. We are talking about tools here. Why would I buy expensive tools and not use them?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 22, 2008)

Me. As expensive as I can buy anyway.

Been a Milky mod of 1 sort or another for months now and I am very pleased.


----------



## tsask (Dec 22, 2008)

Reima said:


> My HDS U60 was my EDC until I got a RaLight Clicky (my current EDC).RC


 
WOW! not to get off topic, what an excellent testimonial to "old HDS owners" I'm guessing that it feels as good or better than HDS. I like my 120P but miss that HDS feeling! I didn't think the Ra would feel better to hold and operate than the 120P. maybe it's just the clip, but I really like the way my HDS feels.

BTW I EDC my EX-10 and use it often,I plan to also EDC a $160 Wolf Eyes. my LUMMIs make rare trips out of the house on special occasions.
I love my GREEN RAW 2 stage!!!!:twothumbs wonderful ceiling bounce, does beautiful things to a dark room!!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 22, 2008)

wacbzz said:


> No shelf queens for me. Ever.


Awesome story thanks for sharing! You've got the right idea. 



carrot said:


> The best way to enjoy what you own is to use it, IMHO, so my most expensive lights are what I carry most, in fact I'm never without at least one of 'em. I am not afraid to drop, use, or otherwise dirty them up.
> 
> They are, of course, so expensive because they are designed and engineered to be the amongst the most reliable, durable lights on the market, and to not carry them would be a real shame.


EXACTLY, +1,000,000



Dead_Nuts said:


> Why would I buy expensive tools and not use them?


Completely agree again.

If it's going to sit in the safe and be admired from time to time but see no actual use, what's the point? (at least that's the way I feel, but try telling that to bf1 or chipwillis or [insert other Ti afficionado here] :nana More serious, budget permitting I'd probably have a nice shelf collection of my own. As it is though my PD-S is on my waistband every day and it sees regular use. I haven't done the _'throw it down the driveway'_ treatment yet but I'm not afraid of dropping or scratching it so long as it's from normal use and not neglect. Growing up I was instilled the value of taking care of your things. But these particular things, flashlights I mean, are tools and should be treated as such. The beauty of Ti is that a ding doesn't mean anodization has chipped off exposing the bare Al to the elements; it is the bare metal and pretty darned indestructible at that. Not unlike a muscle car really; leave it sit and the tires dry-rot, the seals deteriorate, all kinds of bad stuff can happen. Don't be afraid to take her out for a spin every now and then.


----------



## OCDGearhead (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't own anything outrageously expensive.

But carry all of these regularly: Raw Al 100, NDI Silver, Dmini 35 of 200 Nickel on Brass. When the new Infinitum gets here I will tote that around too.

The only thing that bothers me is losing them, as I recently did a NDI Silver. You know who ever finds one of these will not appreciate what it is. The little Dmini feels like a hunk of gold in your jacket pocket and the Raw feels like a peanut. I live in the country and the lights are always getting used for something.


----------



## eljuez (Dec 22, 2008)

I carry all my lights, including my Ti-PDS and my 120 Twisty, as well as my Muyshondt Nautilus.


----------



## AZLight (Dec 22, 2008)

All of my EDC lights are from HDS, Novatac, and RA. The lights in my bugout kit are HDS and soon to be added Twisty from RA. All the lights have extended battery tubes so the final cost of the lights are around $200 each or more. 

I do have many other lights for other purposes that are not HDS, Novatac, or RA. But for SHTF situations the HDS and the RA lights will cover all of my needs.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 22, 2008)

Are you kidding?! My Aeon is always in my pocket, I even swim with it. I went to a corn maze and I had with me an Aeon, Arc6, and M6. When camping all my nieces, nephews, and godchildren run off with my lights. I only have one shelf queen, an Arc LSH-S. My problem is I have too many choices!!!


----------



## mon90ey (Dec 22, 2008)

First of all let me second the notion that “ expensive every day carry lights” is a relative term. Expensive for you might not be expensive for me and vice versa. Also, what the light is used for and how and when it is used are both important factors that play here. My lights are tools, and I use them as such. I buy them for their functionality and ability to perform as they should when asked to do so and without fail. I buy the best tools I can afford, as my livelihood, my family's well being, and the safety of all of us depend on them. 


Notice I said the best I could afford, not the most expensive. My flashlights fall into this category. My lights may not be the prettiest or most eye catching lights available, but they have been purchased for their form and function, and the ones I have perform their required tasks quite well every day, just like the rest of my tools. My L1D's, L2D's, P2D (all Q5s). my E01, and both of My Twin Tasks serve me admirably each and every day, just as their Q2 predecessors did before them. They all have their individual bumps, bruises, nicks, and such, but, that's what I bought them for; their ability to endure just that and not fail. In short, I bought them to use them, not look at them. But, just like with tools, I'm always on the lookout for the next one in line that will do the job better than the first, again, not necessarily the most expensive, but the absolute best that I can afford.


Having said all of that, I collect pocket knives and guns, and I have quite a few really nice ones of both. Most of those are the shelf queens, but not my lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## ja10 (Dec 22, 2008)

I carry several SF lights from time to time, but I do typically carry them in a pocket alone. I appreciate those who abuse their high end lights, but for me, I really like the craftsmanship, feel, and look of these lights. I know they'll get dinged up at some point, and that's okay with me, but I do what I can to keep them in good shape.


----------



## sawlight (Dec 22, 2008)

I have been EDCing my (original, before they got cheap) Novatac 120P for a year now (daily). One day I will learn how to post pictures on here so I can update my torture test thread. Not so much torture as daily use.
It has been frozen in snow, dropped in mud, dropped 20ish feet onto a 3/4" steel plate, surf fishing at 4am, I forget what all now. It's had a less than pleasant life. I might give it up for a RA clickie, but have little to complain about so not yet.
Is that EDC'd enough?
When I do the pic thing I will post pics of my E2W as well, that was my first true EDC.


----------



## Oddjob (Dec 22, 2008)

I mostly EDC a Nautilus these days because of its size but I also carry and use my other lights including my PD-S, Ra, Novatac, Bitz, AMC mule. For me I would not spend the money on these and not use them. :twothumbs


----------



## jsong (Dec 22, 2008)

LF5XT in the pocket.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 22, 2008)

mon90ey said:


> First of all let me second the notion that “ expensive every day carry lights” is a relative term. Expensive for you might not be expensive for me and vice versa. Also, what the light is used for and how and when it is used are both important factors that play here. My lights are tools, and I use them as such. I buy them for their functionality and ability to perform as they should when asked to do so and without fail. I buy the best tools I can afford, as my livelihood, my family's well being, and the safety of all of us depend on them.
> 
> 
> Notice I said the best I could afford, not the most expensive. My flashlights fall into this category. My lights may not be the prettiest or most eye catching lights available, but they have been purchased for their form and function, and the ones I have perform their required tasks quite well every day, just like the rest of my tools. My L1D's, L2D's, P2D (all Q5s). my E01, and both of My Twin Tasks serve me admirably each and every day, just as their Q2 predecessors did before them. They all have their individual bumps, bruises, nicks, and such, but, that's what I bought them for; their ability to endure just that and not fail. In short, I bought them to use them, not look at them. But, just like with tools, I'm always on the lookout for the next one in line that will do the job better than the first, again, not necessarily the most expensive, but the absolute best that I can afford.
> ...




This is a very interesting post.

You say your lights are tools and they are used as such and that a lot depends on having the best possible tool ... yet your knives and guns aren't tools, they are shelf queens. Why is that? 
Is there a different attribuation of what they are worth to you, or aren't they tools, too? And why is there a difference between those categories of tools?
And what is the point of this difference in regards to the topic at hand and the post you made? Why did you say it, I mean?

I don't wanna pick on you ... I wanna know. Because to me it seems you treat your different tools with a double standard  :nana:

bernie



P.S.: you further say "the best that I can afford". Looking at what you buy and how many of them and at a transition from Q2 to Q5 ... you could easily afford better tools by buying less and choosing a superior quality.


----------



## shomie911 (Dec 22, 2008)

I EDC my RA Twisty 85-Tr, Surefire A2-WH (4-sided), and will be EDC-ing my RA Clicky 140-Cn when it gets here.

I would never buy an expensive light I wouldn't carry.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 23, 2008)

Of the lights that I own ( not many) I carry a L1T modded by Eric Miller ( recently dropped and waiting to be repaired), an original ION modded by me with a Cree P4 in Bonze/aluminum on my keyring, and the Jetbeam III M on my side. The only light that I have never carried is a Mr Bulk VIP( up for trade in the Marketplace) that I just never liked. I keep a KL7 in my work van with a 12V charger. I have a couple of modded ARCs that have seen very heavy usage and a stock ARC LS that sits at the bedside. If I cant find a use for a light I cant justify purchasing it.


----------



## DonShock (Dec 23, 2008)

$270 Titanium Draco carried on a neckchain pretty much 24/7. If you total up all the items on the neckchain, it bumps up to $800. Still need to add a Ti whistle to the setup. Pricey, but Ti adds up quickly.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 23, 2008)

karlthev said:


> I have some nice lights and, I carry the most expensive of them. I USE my lights though as I have always stated, I don't Abuse them. They all look like new.
> 
> 
> Karl




I'm a lot like Karl. I carry expensive lights while doing my best to take care of them. Occasionally I have an accident but I'm not abusive with them. Most of my lights don't look as if they're carried.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't make enough money to have very expensive shelf queens. (Although I guess my SF M6 and Leef-bodied M4 would be the exceptions to that rule).

Usually a variety of different Surefire models is what I carry on a rotating basis. My Novatac 120P finds its way in there too. No full blown custom lights, but high-end Production models.


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 23, 2008)

You know, for a good while, I bought decent lights and carried them, and bought shelf queens and well, they sat. They're still sitting. Fun to lego with, but other than that, just an investment I'll cash in one day.

That said, as soon as I saw Don's Sundrop, I knew I had to have one as an edc. I'm pretty sure its the most I've ever paid for one single flashlight. Also my first 100% ti light. It's got lots of character scratches on it now and I love it. My justification for buying it was that it had to be used.


----------



## ilLUMENati (Dec 23, 2008)

Dead_Nuts said:


> It depends. Today, I carried over $3k worth of EDC gear -- none of it visible. Sometimes less, sometimes more. We are talking about tools here. Why would I buy expensive tools and not use them?


Did you post pics of them in the EDC thread?


----------



## NoFair (Dec 23, 2008)

I carry and use all my lights. Compared to diving equipment and cameras $300 lights aren't that expensive. 

They are usually very sturdy and can take quite a bit of abuse so I don't feel the need to baby them. After the first scratch/dent that is

Sverre


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2008)

I carry a Creemator from the time I get up untill Its put on the nightstand.
It's my only light and was purchased for that purpose. Last night I noticed oil under my wife's car in the garage, slid under pulled out the Creemator used it in tailstand to see so I could wipe off the oil and find the leak.
Granted no one wants to lose or damage their light no matter the cost, however like most things the time you talk yourself out of taking it you need it the most. Nothing like reaching for your light out of habbit only to remember its at home safe leaving you in the dark.


----------



## naked2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> SF TITAN here on the keychain since it came out.
> 
> McGizmo LunaSol20 or SF U2 or McGizmo RedEye (one-off) as to-go lights.
> 
> bernie


I don't have that kind of money, but I have been EDCing my Olight Ti Infinitum since I got it, and will continue to until I buy my next new favorite EDC. My next one _may or may not_ be more expensive than my last, but I know one thing for sure, I'll like it! 

And like many have said in this thread, expensive is relative.


----------



## Chrontius (Dec 23, 2008)

My Aviator lives on my hip.
It's expensive enough that I couldn't replace it, as is my Malkoff + 9Z that tags along in the pocket when need is anticipated.
Neither shows any sign of not being able to keep up, and neither is small enough to get lost.

I'll keep carrying them until they die, or I die, or something somehow unseats them as best for the unpredictable job of making sure I can see come blown breakers, or winter nights.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 23, 2008)

Most days this is what I have on me.I carry several backups in my backpack.
Like others have said expensive is relative.


----------



## Jarl (Dec 23, 2008)

I carry a lummi raw al everyday. It's too expensive to not use!!

If I could afford shelf queens, I'd love some. The thing is, I have a very limited budget and there simply isn't any cash left over for shelf queens when I'm done buying lights I'll use as tools. If I buy an expensive light, its because I believe it's worth the additional £ over the next best alternative, not because I've got the £ to burn. Sometimes I don't have the money, so go without for a couple of weeks until I can afford the absolute best (IMO) in that categorym, unless it's just so far off as to be unobtainable currently. A smooth reflectored raidfire spear is on my list of things to buy, simply because it is IMO one of the best throwers out there, and I'm not talking about plain lux numbers. The lummi raw al is, IMO, one of the best small EDC's available (possible exception of a lummi raw ti ). The E01 on my keychain, is, IMO, one of the best keychain lights for simplicities sake and also because of the FLAT regulation. My L2D, well, I don't have to justify that to you guys  Again, my D10 doesn't need to be explained. I did have to compromise on my 2x18650, which is a trustfire 502B or something like that (left it at uni so can't check), but that's because I can't see myself owning the "best" 2x18650 P60 host in the near future because they're too expensive. Also hence the DX 5A Q2 dro-in, rather than a malkoff. In this case, I'm willing to sacrifice because it's rarely used, and I don't depend on it if I do use it. (unlike my D10, which I trust my life to most times I turn it on- it's the only light I use cycling down a big hill easily hitting 40mph to stop cagers pulling out in front of me... hence why I bought the best 1xAA rather than a cheaper alternative)

Sometimes you just buy the best and hang the cost; that's what I try to do with my lights, unless I have a need for a light and don't have enough money to buy the best right now.

Of course, best for me isn't best for everybody, so feel free to prefer different lights. However, definitely do check out the lights I've listed if you've never heard of them before


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, Jarl - I thought you had a TK11 for night cycling? Or is that only off road? I too use the D10 and the TK11 and even the Olight T15 for bike helmet lighting.

Back on topic...
Used to EDC the ARC+4.
Now the Ra twisty 85TR

All the time the Titanium Wee.


They really are tools, but they sure are mighty purdey!!!


As one dazzled to lots of others.



Be lucky...


2 days to go!


----------



## Jarl (Dec 23, 2008)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Hey, Jarl - I thought you had a TK11 for night cycling? Or is that only off road? I too use the D10 and the TK11 and even the Olight T15 for bike helmet lighting.



Well remembered! Since experiencing a P7 light, though, the TK11 sees very little use, as it simply can't compete with the P7. They're easily the best lights I've ever used for mountainbiking! See here for a quick review.


----------



## seery (Dec 23, 2008)

Me = Black *Aeon* on a neck lanyard *24/7*.

Wife = Red *Aeon* on a neck lanyard *24/7*.


----------



## mon90ey (Dec 23, 2008)

*


Kiessling said:



This is a very interesting post.

"You say your lights are tools and they are used as such and that a lot depends on having the best possible tool ... yet your knives and guns aren't tools, they are shelf queens. Why is that? 
Is there a different attribuation of what they are worth to you, or aren't they tools, too? And why is there a difference between those? I don't wanna pick on you ... I wanna know. Because to me it seems you treat your different tools with a double standard"

Click to expand...

*


Kiessling said:


> The short answer is “Yes”.
> 
> The long answer is this:
> 
> ...




If a $50 Amprobe Multimeter will do what I need, and I have had good, proven experience with them in the past, or know someone who has, then there is no point in my buying a $200 Fluke to do the same job. However, if that Fluke does something that the Amprobe won’t, and I need that task performed continuously, and I can’t find a less expensive (not less quality) alternative, then you can bet that the Fluke meter will be in my tool kit. The same goes with the lights. I don’t need a $190 NovaTac 120P to light up my work area. Sure, it would be nice to have, but my $65 Fenix does the same thing and is very reliable. I’ve never had one fail. It’s tough, efficient, and for the price I can afford to have a backup (which I may never need) just in case. I can’t afford $190 backups. But I can afford $65 ones.


Right now, I don’t need my guns and knives, other than a standard pocket knife. They are, for the most part “want to haves" and "nice to haves", not “got to haves”. My needs are different from others, just as yours are. :thumbsup:


----------



## bltkmt (Dec 23, 2008)

I carry an Aeon in my left front pocket daily, and a Draco on my keychain.


----------



## R.ticle One (Dec 23, 2008)

I have yet to get an EDC light (or a basic "kit", like a knife or multitool), but I'm working on it. As for lights, it's true, whoever said it - "expensive" is subjective. I look through some of the threads in the Custom B/S/T page and see people snapping up five hundred dollar lights like *bam!*.

Now, I don't know how much forethought, calculation, and money balancing went into those seemingly spontaneous purchases. Maybe a lot. To me, five hundred dollars on a light is something I'd have to save a very long time for, and think hard about. Not everyone's financial situation is the same.

That being said, I think that to the average person, almost all the lights talked about on these forums would qualify as "expensive". 

Even if I can't afford the priciest of the pricey, I'm of the opinion that if your are going to invest in a useful item, a tool, if you will, and you have the time to save for it rather than an immediate need for the quickest, cheapest (and most disposable) thing you can get - it is well worth getting the best quality you can afford.

I can't tell you how many crappy plastic flashlights I've seen around the house, growing up. I didn't know much about good lights until recently, but I knew enough to know that they were unremarkable in their design, prone to breaking, and whenever you needed one, it was dead or dying. And then what? Into the garbage, a waste of resources.

I would never buy a light I didn't intend to use, no matter how good looking it was. If it was so good looking I didn't think I'd use it, I wouldn't get it. I would defintely carry an EDC light if I got it for that purpose, regardless of price. And if I were to invest in something too big and too heavy, or too bright for a normal EDC, it would get used whenever the situation called for it. It would only be a shelf queen if it was resting on the shelf, not used in the moment.

I'm not a collector of things which are useful. I just never "get it" - sure, you can collect fine art, stamps, and maybe the wealthy person with a cellar full of more rare vintages than they could ever hope to dent in their life has a point if they also look at it as an investment - though I still don't see why I'd want that much wine if I had no chance of trying it - but investment value aside, I can't see the point of cluttering up your space (even if you have a dedicated room for it) with shoes, clothes, tools, lights, pens, or anything useful without letting the useful things serve their function. Use them, and enjoy how nice they look while you're doing it! 

And no diss to hardcore collectors, it's just not my "thang". 

R.ticle One


----------



## R.ticle One (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, and I agree that there's usually a ceiling to quality based on price. 

Once you reach it, features can't necessarily be topped in function, but more can be payed for the how nice or slick a product is, the materials used, etc.

This isn't always the case, but often.


----------



## David Gretzmier (Dec 23, 2008)

i'd have to determine that expensive means the price it surprises 90% of the folks you meet. folks here think 60 bucks is cheap, and 25 buck lights are dirty, and that is way off perception of the general public. when I EDC a fenix P1d q5, and showed people the turbo, all were amazed. when told the price, same reaction. so for the nation in general, 60 bucks is alot to spend for 2 inches of aluminum. for me though, I went through 2 over a period of 16 months on my keychain, finally wearing through the keychain hole.

That said, I EDC a 140 buck plus lummi raw AL Q5 for the past 3 months on my keychain and then in my pocket. all the trits broke, the keychain/lanyard hole is worn through, and it is scratched beyond recognition. it still works, but I lose it frequently because I use it 3-5 times per day out of my pocket and it is not attatched to my keychain any longer. At this moment, I don't know where it is. 

I now edc a 70 buck lummi 100 R2 wee NS on my keychain with his new swivel keychain. again, freaks people out, and they expect it to cost around 25-35 bucks. to me even if it only lasts 3 months on the keys, that's less than a buck a day for a light that saves me 10-20 bucks a day in frustration. 

would I ever drop 200 bucks or more, on an EDC? If a titanium Raw R2 is 225 US dollars at today's exchange rate, AND I had a guarantee the lanyard hole would not wear out for 200 plus days of using it 3-5 times a day, yeah, I'd do that. but for me, 200 bucks plus is getting expensive for an edc. 

I'm up for a 3-4 multi P7 or multi MCE for 3 or 4 hundred, but that stays in the truck til I really need to show off a light.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 23, 2008)

naked2 said:


> I don't have that kind of money, but I have been EDCing my Olight Ti Infinitum since I got it, and will continue to until I buy my next new favorite EDC. My next one _may or may not_ be more expensive than my last, but I know one thing for sure, I'll like it!
> 
> And like many have said in this thread, expensive is relative.



I did not have to pay for the TITAN. My SO gave it to me as a reward because I quit smoking








But I discoveres that using what I have is just more satisfying than looking at it on a shelf while using something inferior.





mon90ey said:


> If I were dependant on hunting, fishing. or farming for food to survive and feed my family, then my knives and guns along with other tools would become “…necessary to the carrying out of one's occupation or profession….”, but, for now, I am not and they are not. I am a Communications Technician by trade, a Network Engineer by Education, and as such, design networks, install cable and wireless routers, and configure, implement, and maintain said networks for my employer. If that should ever change, and it may very well, (quicker than most of us may care to admit), then a reassessment on my part is in order. My situation will have changed and as such, my tool requirements as well. If I were an LEO, then that would dictate a separate set of standards. But, again, I am not.
> 
> I was under the impression that this was a forum for discussion, and as such, I was merely stating "MY Humble Opinion". I'm new to the forums and maybe I was out of line or off topic. If so, my apologies, but I felt it applied. I am by nature a listener of such discussions, not a participant. In the future, I will do more observing before I speak.
> 
> The same goes with the lights. I don’t need a $190 NovaTac 120P to light up my work area. Sure, it would be nice to have, but my $65 Fenix does the same thing and is very reliable. I’ve never had one fail. It’s tough, efficient, and for the price I can afford to have a backup (which I may never need) just in case. I can’t afford $190 backups. But I can afford $65 ones.



First ... I am sorry if I came across rude or if my post seemed to imply that your post wasn't appreciated or even against the spirit of this place. This was not my intention, and I apologize if it could be read that way. I was just curious about the perceived "double standard". Your post was perfectly fine and very interesting, which is why I replied.

And ... good answer to that one. Point taken 

bernie


----------



## mon90ey (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Bernie. I didn't take it as rude. Your questions actually got me to thinking a little deeper about the original post. In addition, I also appreciate the opportunity to be held accountable for what I say here. Keeps me on my toes. At the present time, my lights function well as EDC's, but, if my situation were to ever change, so would my lights (and tools). And, I know just where to go to get the information I need to make those changes intelligently; right here to you guys (and gals)! I appreciate the opportunity to join in!:thumbsup:


----------



## naked2 (Dec 23, 2008)

mon90ey said:


> Right now, I don’t need my guns and knives, other than a standard pocket knife. They are, for the most part “want to haves" and "nice to haves", not “got to haves”. My needs are different from others, just as yours are. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: +1
Sometime before the end of the year ('cause that's when the sale ends), I'm going to buy a Smith&Wesson M&P, because I _want_ one! For me, it's kind of expensive, for others not, and still others couldn't afford one at all.

On topic, unfortunately I won't be EDCing it, because I live in (*IMPORTANT:* say with an Austrian accent while reading the next line!) "The People's Republic of Kalifornia"


Kiessling said:


> I did not have to pay for the TITAN. My SO gave it to me as a reward because I quit smoking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I quit smoking 17 years ago this coming January 17th (and to this day _sometimes_ still miss it!), and no one gave me anything! But if was as fortunate as you and someone who loved me gave me a Titan, you can bet I'd EDC it also!

BTW, bernie, your smilie kind of looks like Arnold!


----------



## electric sheep (Dec 23, 2008)

I spend on cost per wear/use not original purchase cost. i have a sleeping bag that cost $600 but it will last 20years at least, so works out cheaper than replacing a lesser bag every few years as it loses loft. Same goes for my EDC knife and lighter not forgetting multi tool. They cost more but will not need replacing and give me more pleasure each time i use them. Value is so much more than just initial cost. If it costs half the price but only give a third of the pleasure each use and lasts half the time it's no bargain.


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 23, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I did not have to pay for the TITAN. My SO gave it to me as a reward because I quit smoking



Hehe, I still did not quit smoking  Even if I promised to my wife long time ago... 

With me, I always carry my Titan, and even if I am a collector, this one never leave my pocket. But yeah, it is easy to understand if you know that I have a spare one :nana:
And with it in my pocket you could find, one LF2XT, one or two photon, sometimes one McLUX III T, one Draco or one days a week my SPY007 

Did I tell you that I like quality flashlights ? :wave:


----------



## carrot (Dec 23, 2008)

I see a lot of people dissenting, saying that custom and high end productions are "too rich for my blood." This is, of course, highly subjective, but remember this -- most of us could "get by" with even lesser lights than we even consider "good" -- the reason most of us are here is because we LIKE flashlights. Pretty much everyone here takes a lot of pleasure in having and using their fine tools whether they are $50 or $500 or above.

The main thing I think about hobbies is you shouldn't be afraid to spend as much as you can afford, or even scrape up, if you will enjoy the purchase. Having a $500 light does not mean you are rich. It might mean you have made some sacrifices, it might mean you ate ramen noodles for 6 months. Above all, if an expensive purchase makes you far happier than you would be with something more budget-oriented, is it worth it? I certainly think so. The great thing about this hobby, our hobby, is that to have the best costs so little compared to many other hobbies. 

When I finally landed on my current EDC light, I ended up carrying it for over 2.5 years before I ended up buying a duplicate model in a different material. That means it was my EDC longer than any other light I've owned, and has appropriately seen that much use. 

At that point, the cost of ownership was about $100 a year, or about 27 cents a day. Was it worth that 27 cents a day to me? Absolutely, every penny. 

I cannot imagine ever replacing my EDC light with something else now. Nothing else is quite perfect for me like this one. When you find yours, the price matters a whole lot less, because it will not go in a drawer and sit unused (wasted cash) but instead it will be used every day and every day you will take pleasure in using it. 

In the grand scheme it doesn't matter how much or how little it costs, but some of us have found "the ultimate EDC" costs quite a pretty penny. I am sure the OP of this thread is looking for others who ended up finding the ultimate EDC at high cost.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 23, 2008)

carrot said:


> It might mean you have made some sacrifices, it might mean you ate ramen noodles for 6 months.


I can relate to this statement all too well. While in college, I was really into high-end home theater equipment. The TV was.....ok, but I had just shy of $5,000 wrapped up in the sound components and wiring. I was able to do this on a part-time job making $8.25/hr, but of course had to cut corners elsewhere. One way was by eating lots of ramens. And the other, slightly more odd way, was I turned off my refridgerator to cut down on the electricity bill. I kept no perishables in the house whatsoever, and left the beer bottles on the counter to drink at roomtemp. It's certainly an acquired taste, but after a while I actually preferred it and still do to this day over ice cold brewskies. My friends think I'm nuts, but I think of it as just easier to please. Plus I never have to make ice runs to the gas station. :thumbsup:


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 23, 2008)

I carry my Jetbeam everywhere I go -- either in a holster, or else in a trouser pocket if I'm dressed up a bit. I'll probably do this until I find something else that I like better -- but that's probably gonna be a LONG time!


----------



## cfromc (Dec 23, 2008)

Nova 120P or SF C3 w/McClicky and Dereelight 3SM Q3 5A P60 drop-in, depending on the situation/day. Both over $100, both are tools that I expect to work every time.


----------



## Oddjob (Dec 23, 2008)

carrot said:


> I see a lot of people dissenting, saying that custom and high end productions are "too rich for my blood." This is, of course, highly subjective, but remember this -- most of us could "get by" with even lesser lights than we even consider "good" -- the reason most of us are here is because we LIKE flashlights. Pretty much everyone here takes a lot of pleasure in having and using their fine tools whether they are $50 or $500 or above.
> 
> The main thing I think about hobbies is you shouldn't be afraid to spend as much as you can afford, or even scrape up, if you will enjoy the purchase. Having a $500 light does not mean you are rich. It might mean you have made some sacrifices, it might mean you ate ramen noodles for 6 months. Above all, if an expensive purchase makes you far happier than you would be with something more budget-oriented, is it worth it? I certainly think so. The great thing about this hobby, our hobby, is that to have the best costs so little compared to many other hobbies.
> 
> ...


 
Good post Carrot, you make some excellent points.


----------



## not_waterproof (Dec 23, 2008)

I also carry a Lummi Raw-Al 100 wherever I go.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Dec 23, 2008)

@Carrot, 
after that great post I'm dying to know your current EDC! 
Come now, fess up. :devil:


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 23, 2008)

For the past 2 years I have carried my Jil Intelli and it still looks almost as nice as the day I received it. As so many before me have said, I just don't see the point in buying a light you know you will not use... It has been through water park and rafting trip, week long trips, and of course... school... but it keeps on going. After Christmas I plan to switch to a NiteCore Extreme... but the Jil will be there too (hopefully with a new emitter ), just as my backup EDC


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 23, 2008)

Armed_Forces said:


> @Carrot,
> after that great post I'm dying to know your current EDC!
> Come now, fess up. :devil:



Let me guess. Slate PD with titanium bezel. One he carried for 2 1/2 years. 

Bill


----------



## suprattmike (Dec 23, 2008)

I carry a McGizmo PD clipped in my pocket everyday. Also have a Lummi Al Raw on my keychain. Neither has ever let me down, though the Raw does have a lot of scratches from keys. Both have been modded from luxIII to SSC u-bin.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 23, 2008)

Ra 120 twisty, if you buy it, use it.


----------



## herrgurka (Dec 23, 2008)

My EDC of today, a SF EB1 is going to be replaced with my new Clicky 140CN soon. I also have a LD01 (stainless) attached to my car-keys (well, it was expensive for a AAA light but under the $100 threshold). I'm not entirely unfamiliar with the idea of drawer queens, my more or less expensive knifes use to end up in drawers but that's mostly due to the swedish knife law (in our fine country it's up to the police to decide if a knife is a weapon - and therefore illegal to carry and forfeited - or a tool, which is legal). But when it comes to my - as of yet all legal - flashlights I try to rotate them into use once in a while, and I don't exclude any light from that rotation, regardless of its price.


----------



## Zatoichi (Dec 23, 2008)

I would EDC an expensive light if I had one. I honestly wouldn't buy a light I wasn't willing to carry, if it suited my needs. My current EDC is a D10, and the only reason it isn't something more expensive is because I'm perfectly happy with the D10.


----------



## Stress_Test (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Kiessling,


On the whole usage/shelf queen issue of lights vs. guns, this came to mind:

If you carry a bunch of LIGHTS and use them every day, you're a flashaholic.

If you carry a bunch of GUNS and use them every day, you're The Punisher.


'nuff said!


----------



## cmaylodm (Dec 23, 2008)

I EDC a NovaTac 120P modded with a USVOH binned SSC P4 and love it. It's my favorite light to EDC so far, and works great under just about any condition. Add the 17670 tube and it just gets better!


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Dec 23, 2008)

The most expensive one I EDC is my SSCP4 upgraded HDS Basic 60. This light also has the stainless bezel with 3 trits. However it is in the rotation with all my other 123 lights....I just can't decide which one is best..:shrug: The low end of the cost range is about $50. The high end of my lights is about $200.


----------



## Jarl (Dec 23, 2008)

everyone using a rotation, do you ever think "oh, I wish had ..... on me today"? I can't help but think that I'd always think "if only I had the low of xxx here" if I used a rotation.

Of course, the solution to that would be to EDC all the lights in your rotation all the time :devil:


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 23, 2008)

Stress_Test said:


> Hey Kiessling,
> 
> 
> On the whole usage/shelf queen issue of lights vs. guns, this came to mind:
> ...




OK ... I admit ... the analogy was questionable


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 23, 2008)

My EDC is a Jetbeam Jet-I currently (~$60), but I am thinking of changing it to my new Olight Titanium Infinitum ($125) because titanium will wear better. Scratches in the HA3 finish on an Aluminium light will show as silver scratches against a black/grey/olive finish, but on Titanium it would be silver scratches against a silver surface. For daily wear a Titanium light will be fine for EDC for years without ever looking tatty.


----------



## mcmc (Dec 24, 2008)

I carry my LS20 daily, and rotate between my Milky High-CRI U2by2 and Milky L5 with SSC P7, all in their own holsters (pocket carry just does not work for me - looks bulky, gets in the way when I walk or sit at my desk, and hard to retrieve).

It was not always thus, however. When I first got my HDS, I was really wary about taking it out, using it, etc. I was afraid to drop it. However, over time my hand got used to holding on to lights - it sounds stupid but I think my brain/hands/muscles had to get used to holding something in that size range, in the orientation that you use flashlights (either Mag style or tactical style). Now I never drop lights from my hands, so I feel a lot more confident using lights, and do so every day.

But it's true - I started with $2 FifthUnit lights and thought people that bought SF's and McGizmos were crazy. I am one of those people now. I guess I am crazy :tinfoil: But there is definitely something you get for the price you pay - quality, better afterservice, and of course some cachet. But I think in the flashlight world, it's more cachet about having a quality functioning light than about just having cachet for cachet's sake (like, say, with Jaguars).

The poster who said they have HDS's in their bugout bag. This is interesting, as I only keep cheap chinese lights (Cree Ultrafire C2) in my BOB, because if I put a nice light in there, it's not going to see any use for possibly up to even years. I wouldn't be able to bear the thought of a nice light like an HDS sitting unused in the bag. However, if my EDC is an HDS, it does make sense to have the backup in the BOB be the same light. So I could see it going both ways. For sure I can't afford to have a duplicate, backup set of my lights, either for a BOB or for a shelf, so the decision is kind of made for me. And ideally, I'd have my EDC with me even in a disaster situation, so only having one of the 'good' light and having spares be cheaper, works out for me I think.


----------



## carrot (Dec 24, 2008)

Armed_Forces said:


> @Carrot,
> after that great post I'm dying to know your current EDC!
> Come now, fess up. :devil:


Why, the PD of course! There is simply no other light quite like it.


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 24, 2008)

camaro09 said:


> Im curious who really CARRIES there expensive every day carry lights? Im talkin like the Twisties and the Aeons and the Clickys and the McGizmos and such.


 
These are my EDC, cause I'm too broke to have them as shelf queens! iPhone pic doesn't really show it, but yesterday my 007 decided to take a dive off of a coffee table.:green:

Mayo


----------



## karlthev (Dec 24, 2008)

"Dive off the table..." onto the rug I sure do hope??!!



Karl


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

FrogmanM said:


>



Wow... looks like your gonna need a new lens  I would takeout the old one before pieces fall out and chip the reflector

How high was the coffee table, as lens are usually fairly thick and tend to not crack that easy...


----------



## karlthev (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't tell from the picture....is the lens cracked? Dial 911 if it is!!:mecry:




Karl


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 24, 2008)

First off, 911!

haha yeah I was at a friends house and their five year old decided to bump into the coffee table...

The Drop was about 1.5' to the Tile floor, bezel first!:shakehead

The only scratch is on the bezel where it made contact, the body and tailcap are still perfect!:devil:

D-dog you are correct, I will get the cracked lens out asafp, and no worries, I have already contacted Data for another lens. Super Dave really stands by his SPY series!

So in the mean time my LunaSol will be in full EDC till I get back to the mainland.

I put this pic in this thread to show that yes, poop happens when you edc flashlights, but I'm too poor to have a 007 or McG collecting dust on a shelf! I am a college student, so in some ways I can afford a McGizmo compared to a husband with a family. Yet if you really want a Ti Torch, Ramen for a few months should do it!

-Mayo:tinfoil:

PS: +1 for Ti torches and their CPF makers!


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 24, 2008)

D-Dog said:


> ...as lens are usually fairly thick and tend to not crack that easy...


 
A side note to this statement,

While the SPY007's lens did crack at a fall of 1.5' I have had my LS27 fall from a height of a yard or so. The difference I feel is from Don Mcleish's incorporation of the "Oring sandwich" around this lens. The current RA flashlights also use this style of lens cushion IIRC.

This is in no way a knock on the SPY design, I am fully aware that the 007 is suited for edc, just in a more civilized way as that German Doc would say. Once I get another lens #318 will be back up for edc duty

Mayo


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

FrogmanM said:


> Once I get another lens #318 will be back up for edc duty
> 
> Mayo



 Good luck and enjoy the light :-

Further thoughts on the OP's topic: If you buy a flashlight and don't use it, just think that it could have gone to someone else who would use it... This is especially true for limited edition lights  If only 200 lights are made and only 100 are used, I'm sure there would be other people dying to buy the light to use it. Just food for thought


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 25, 2008)

While tile floors look nice, they are just a hazard, particularly in a kitchen, the "drop Zone", I would say. I do a lot of my fooling around with lights on the kitchen table, and one of my "precious" did fall to the floor. Tile is very unforgiving!!! 

Bill


----------



## :)> (Dec 25, 2008)

I have been EDC'ing a Ti Aeon and my LS20... I have rotated the Spy 007 in the mix as well. I remember talking with my 13 year old son when the realization hit me that I had around $1800.00 in lights and knives on me that day and that I had done that numerous times in the past.


----------



## carrot (Dec 25, 2008)

:)> said:


> I have been EDC'ing a Ti Aeon and my LS20... I have rotated the Spy 007 in the mix as well. I remember talking with my 13 year old son when the realization hit me that I had around $1800.00 in lights and knives on me that day and that I had done that numerous times in the past.


Goatee, I don't think I have seen you around on any of the knife or knife-related forums (BFC, EDCF, KF) -- what do you carry? I like this combo myself (to stay on topic):


----------



## carrot (Dec 26, 2008)

Soon I'll be putting one of Endeavour's Makos on my keyring, woohoo!

I sure hope nobody else plans on safe-queening this wonderful limited run.


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 26, 2008)

For work (as a slot machine technician on a riverboat on the Mississippi), I carry my MilkySpit Gotham and my Milky-modded U2by2 as well as either my SF M4 or my SF 9P+turbohead on me at all times. 

For casual, I carry my Milky-modded HDS U60GT and either my Mr. Bulk Dragonheart(black) or my Milky-modded gen.1 KL1 head+L4body+McClicky tailcap. Also my SF M6 gets EDC'd sometimes. (Soon to be fitted with a Milky-modded turbohead)

I am not rich by ANY means. This is my hobby. I greatly appreciate quality, reliability, beauty and performance. I choose my lights based on these criteria, not by price. If my Milky U2by2 would cost $50.00, that would be outstanding. But it costs a total of about $550.00 for a reason. The U2 is an outstanding light. Milky made it as close to perfect as I could have hoped for. I like my lights very much, and I USE them. Everyday. No shelf queens here. As others have stated doing, sometimes I rotate these lights with others I have. I will sacrifice other less important aspects of my life to have things that I really care about. I do not sacrifice anything important or critical to have any of them.

I will not leave them home collecting dust while EDC'ing lights I feel are a compromise to my standards/expectations. I also carry my Microtech SOCOM, sometimes my MT HALO II, sometimes my MT Ultratech, sometimes my Benchmade Stryker or my Emerson 940S. 

Buy and use quality and you only cry once. Buy and use a compromise and you cry a thousand times...


----------



## :)> (Dec 26, 2008)

carrot said:


> Goatee, I don't think I have seen you around on any of the knife or knife-related forums (BFC, EDCF, KF) -- what do you carry? I like this combo myself (to stay on topic):


 
I also carry a Sebbie with me just like yours everywhere... I love that knife. I have an account on Bladeforums but I am not real active there.


----------



## AMRaider (Dec 26, 2008)

carrot said:


> Goatee, I don't think I have seen you around on any of the knife or knife-related forums (BFC, EDCF, KF) -- what do you carry? I like this combo myself (to stay on topic):


 

Nice combo!


----------



## nbp (Dec 27, 2008)

I carry a BitZ with me most days, which is probably my most expensive single light, at $135, and as was mentioned before, not so easily replaceable. There's only 200 of them. But it's really a great light, so I don't feel bad carrying it. I just hope I don't lose it. :mecry:


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 27, 2008)

I carry a 2 cell McGizmo most of the time but recently have been carrying the Ostar Osram KL4 head on a two cell Vital Gear Body until I accidentally put a battery in backwards and POOF.....no more dream light.....it will always hurt but I have a new 600 lumen SF ED2L on the way which will be my new EDC....preobably use a VG body on that one too. Bottom line is they are meant to be used and unless the body is so rare it can't be replaced, its not that risky especially if you keep it clipped and have a back-up clasp to the belt loop.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 27, 2008)

Nautilus said:


> .... I have a new 600 lumen SF ED2L on the way which will be my new EDC....preobably use a VG body on that one too. Bottom line is they are meant to be used and unless the body is so rare it can't be replaced, its not that risky especially if you keep it clipped and have a back-up clasp to the belt loop.


 
More details about the 600 lumen modded Surefire please. :huh:


----------



## iapyx (Dec 27, 2008)

The only expensive flashlight I AEDC (almost every day carry) is my U2.
It's the only expensive one I have (apart from a few modified Maglites, but those just to heavy and big to EDC). 

I have to EDC my U2 since if I won't, my 2,5 year old daughter will be walking around with it. She can't even say the word 'zaklamp' (Dutch for flashlight) correctly. She says 'slakland' which means as much as snailcountry. 

Sometimes the U2 is used for my work, but mostly it's for fun or biking in the evening. Like when biking to the harbour heads here at the North Sea coast of The Hague:



photo by J. Spaans (flickr.com)

I've made a nightshot with my cell phone, but you hardly see anything. So I will try to bring my camera and tripot next time.


----------



## carrot (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, I have a funny story.

I was showing my friend my (then new) McLuxIII Ti PD-S Mizer and he fiddles around with it and says, "This is a pretty nice light... I think I'll get one."
"Do you have $500?"
"No... jesus carrot, I guess I won't get one."


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 27, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> More details about the 600 lumen modded Surefire please. :huh:



Scott is using a 4 die cree MC-E X lamp rated up to 790 lumens but he is always conservative when telling me what to expect so 600 is the lowest estimate should the emmiter be inaccurately rated. I have learned that this number means nothing if you don't know the beam pattern and where those lumens are being dispersed throughout the beam. The 1000 lumen Ostar 6 die sounds like a "be all end all" light but really the emmitter is fogged for flood and the size sacrifices reflector effectiveness in a small host. This CREE 4 die is the same size and footprint as a single die emmitter so with more reflector depth should be brighter than my Ostar with a more concentrated hot spot and since it is not fogged for flood, it will throw many times farther. The Ostar is 1000 lumens on a wall 10 feet away but has no hot spot so all that light is spread out into one large bright beam with no throw. This new CREE I hope will cover both bases to a considerable extent resulting in the perfect EDC.....for me, since I must have some throw. Once I see that it can throw as well as a single die emmitter, I will update my L6 with one. The result would be a light with the output of a tri-cree R2 multi-reflector light but with the famous throw of the single relflector the L6 sports. Now throw doesn't have to be sacrificed to get that wall killer light we all want or have..................the only downside is trying not to think about using 3 of THESE to further satisfy the addiction to vaporize the indoors with totally compromised throw for use OUTdoors.....where it actually gets dark. If I feel the need to see the wall all at one time I can use the switch.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 

Be sure to post pics when Milky is done with it.


----------



## ToeMoss (Dec 28, 2008)

I never leave home without the Ti Aeon on my keychain.


----------



## SimpleIsGood229 (Dec 28, 2008)

Since Christmas day, I've been carrying a Surefire Z2L, with a Malkoff M60 in lieu of the P60L. Right this second, it has a red SF filter on the bezel. This little set up is pushing $200.00.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Dec 29, 2008)

carrot said:


> Oh yeah, I have a funny story.
> 
> I was showing my friend my (then new) McLuxIII Ti PD-S Mizer and he fiddles around with it and says, "This is a pretty nice light... I think I'll get one."
> "Do you have $500?"
> "No... jesus carrot, I guess I won't get one."




When I first got my Nitecore D10 I was carrying/using it a lot and had several people (civilians) inquire about, raving at how they loved it and especially how small and bright it was. Inevitably the next question came up, "how much did it cost", proudly I said "a mere 60 bucks", immediately getting the  and the obligatory "WHAT?! ..no way am I spending that kind of money on a flashlight!". Now that I'm carring an Aeon on my keychain I'm seriously considering lying if the topic of price comes up. There's definitely a double standard regarding things we EDC. Nobody balks at the price of an iPod/phone, pistol or even a nice blade, but the poor flashlight gets no respect. <R.Dangerfield>No respect I'm tellin' ya</tie shift>....


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 30, 2008)

Armed_Forces said:


> When I first got my Nitecore D10 I was carrying/using it a lot and had several people (civilians) inquire about, raving at how they loved it and especially how small and bright it was. Inevitably the next question came up, "how much did it cost", proudly I said "a mere 60 bucks", immediately getting the  and the obligatory "WHAT?! ..no way am I spending that kind of money on a flashlight!". Now that I'm carring an Aeon on my keychain I'm seriously considering lying if the topic of price comes up. There's definitely a double standard regarding things we EDC. Nobody balks at the price of an iPod/phone, pistol or even a nice blade, but the poor flashlight gets no respect. <R.Dangerfield>No respect I'm tellin' ya</tie shift>....


I walked back to housing last night with the new restaurant manager and he seemed interested in my 'mid-priced' D10, until I explained what 'mid-priced' meant. I just got my new favorite light today so no one here has seen it yet; the mighty, and supremely versatile Titan! :sick2: :twothumbs


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Dec 30, 2008)

A rugged waterproof flashlight is needed for work so I always bring my Gladius and 2 spare flashlights in my bag just in case we need more light while working.


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 31, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> I walked back to housing last night with the new restaurant manager and he seemed interested in my 'mid-priced' D10, until I explained what 'mid-priced' meant. I just got my new favorite light today so no one here has seen it yet; the mighty, and supremely versatile Titan! :sick2: :twothumbs



Congrats on the Titan purchase!:thumbsup:

Mayo


----------



## RA40 (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine aren't that expensive and like previous posts, the joy is in using them. If it is to sit on a shelf, it wasn't a necessary purchase. Between the light and knife, it is probably about $600 in replacement costs. They are tools and neither are that pretty now.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 31, 2008)

FrogmanM said:


> Congrats on the Titan purchase!:thumbsup:
> 
> Mayo



Thank you and congrats on having another one of the lights on my short list! Just how low will the Spy go? I love the UI on them but now that I finally have a light that goes low enough for my needs I'm hoping to find it's not the only one.


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 31, 2008)

I do not have a spec on how low, however I can look at the lowest low straight on in a dark room and be perfectly comfortable with it. (I'm sure the info you seek is in the Cool Fall section somewhere...) The difference between the brightness levels on a SPY are simply amazing. I highly recommend Dave's SPY torches!

Mayo


----------



## nitrox1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Titan or ti pds every day. Many times I carry both. I also use them every day. I don't drive nails with them, use them for wheel chocks, or try and see how much abuse they can take. I just use them as flashlights. They still look almost new and perform flawlessly. I can't even begin to imagine owning one of these and not using it. 
Glad to see so many people carry their customs. 
John


----------



## Death's Head (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a McGizmo that I carried on a daily basis. It's presently being stonewashed. So while that's gone, I'm carry my Ti Olight.
Besides that, I regularly carry $500+ knives on me as well.


----------



## octaf (Dec 31, 2008)

Armed_Forces said:


> When I first got my Nitecore D10 I was carrying/using it a lot and had several people (civilians) inquire about, raving at how they loved it and especially how small and bright it was. Inevitably the next question came up, "how much did it cost", proudly I said "a mere 60 bucks", immediately getting the  and the obligatory "WHAT?! ..no way am I spending that kind of money on a flashlight!". Now that I'm carring an Aeon on my keychain I'm seriously considering lying if the topic of price comes up. There's definitely a double standard regarding things we EDC. Nobody balks at the price of an iPod/phone, pistol or even a nice blade, but the poor flashlight gets no respect. <R.Dangerfield>No respect I'm tellin' ya</tie shift>....


 

I've seen exactly same reactions about nitecores, fenix, and more...

Well, people wear suits and watches of ten G, and more. 

People ride on a fancy cars.

It's simply matter of what you like and believe. 

And I do carry my Ti-Lights everyday.


----------



## merlin (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes. I proudly carry my expensive U2 flashlight.
I carry my Dragonlady, my Surefire U2 . With the awesome power of 2 lumens to a blinding power of 100 lumens, it is my current, recommended EDC. It goes to work, school, and travel. When lecture starts, the light dims, the overhead projector starts, and you will find me scribbling notes with my right hand, and the U2 in my left hand. The variable power is great for illuminating only the areas that I need-such as helping my friend find a dropped item during lecture. Onboard the redeye or evening flight, my U2 is with me. When I am at work staring into the abyss of a network and telephone closet and all the tangled tendrils of wires staring back, my U2 is with me to bring illumination to the chaos to bring order. 
The U2’s days are numbered, as it will be replaced by the UA2, if and when it will ever debut.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 31, 2008)

merlin said:


> Yes. I proudly carry my expensive U2 flashlight.
> I carry my Dragonlady, my Surefire U2 . With the awesome power of 2 lumens to a blinding power of 100 lumens, it is my current, recommended EDC. It goes to work, school, and travel. When lecture starts, the light dims, the overhead projector starts, and you will find me scribbling notes with my right hand, and the U2 in my left hand. The variable power is great for illuminating only the areas that I need-such as helping my friend find a dropped item during lecture. Onboard the redeye or evening flight, my U2 is with me. When I am at work staring into the abyss of a network and telephone closet and all the tangled tendrils of wires staring back, my U2 is with me to bring illumination to the chaos to bring order.
> The U2’s days are numbered, as it will be replaced by the UA2, if and when it will ever debut.



the u2 has been updated with the seoul led, for more runtime, i dont think itll be replaced any time soon


----------

